# Documenting the 10oz diet 7up from Canada



## Canadacan (May 17, 2016)

I have Included the 'Like' because it was the predecessor to diet 7up and was introduced in 1963,...by 1969 is was discontinued because of a ban on cyclamate and came back in 1970 as Diet 7up. In 1973 it was renamed Sugar free and then back to Diet in 1979.....I'm not certain that last bit of information is true as it is from Wik... from what I know about other brands they ran diet= (sugar free) and calorie reduced= (contains sugar) at the same time.The thing is both products are ultimately referred to as Diet 7up
I think I have a good representation of the known bottles but you never know what might show up. I have included the years from the bottles date codes in the list and indicate the type of label.

Like- 1966- ACL
7up- 1971- ACL
7up- 1973- ACL
7up- 1973- ACL
7up- 1975- ACL- sugar free
7up- 1974- paper
7up- 1978- paper- Improved taste
7up- 1986- paper
7up- 1988- paper
7up- 1986- ACL


----------



## iggyworf (May 17, 2016)

Canadacan, those are awesome! I don't come across any of those too often in the states. Thanx for posting those.


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2016)

found a like once when swimming before but acl was mostly gone , haven't seen or found any of the diet bottles before . 
one diet 7 up item I do have is an old can , its been sitting in my junk pile for a while and I can't remember where I found it , its very bad shape but clearly for diet 7 up , I had been meaning to throw it out actually but hadn't seen one before so didn't know what to do with it


----------



## Canadacan (May 17, 2016)

Hey no problem iggy!...love to share 
The Like cans are very scarce!...maybe your a closet can collector and don't have the Heart to throw it out!... Lol.
I'm probably one of the very few that collect both bottles and cans, I have here in my collection pretty much all the corresponding cans!... I will post some photos.

You have the bottle but do you have the can!?...


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2016)

I don't really collect cans , just come across them a lot when I'm looking for bottles and some I find interesting enough to take home and keep if there interesting to me or pop brands I'm interested in . 

is there a "  diet like " green no deposit no return bottle ? found a shard today in a dump and that appears to be what its from but not sure as only parts of it could be found


----------



## iggyworf (May 17, 2016)

I usually don't collect can's either. but I do have some. I think I have that red diet 7up one, but all my stuff is in crates while I redo my basement. Very nice!


----------



## Canadacan (May 17, 2016)

RCO I have not seen a NDNR 'Like' or even a diet 7up ..... I'd love for them to show up!


----------



## RCO (May 18, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> RCO I have not seen a NDNR 'Like' or even a diet 7up ..... I'd love for them to show up!



I'm pretty sure that's what it was , haven't seen any other green no deposits with words Like on them , too bad it was broken and I couldn't even find all the pieces


----------



## Canadacan (May 18, 2016)

Time will tell, but I am a believer and think it will show up somewhere!...speaking of showing up there is a bottle that comes after the Like, I don't have yet,  with a white 'Like' on top of a colored 'Like'....the Canadian equivalent in a can dose exist because my friend found one and it is now documented, it is the white/pink combo, and I'm surprised that a can has shown up before the bottle!. My 'Like' bottle is dated 1966 which is the time the new style ACL shows up. Pictured are USA 8oz bottles but they also came in 10oz, there was 4 colors/Years.

I have been searching high and low for these bottles but no luck yet...I am confident the Canadian ones exist! 

Blue=   1966
Yellow=1967
Pink=   1968
White= 1969...not pictured


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 19, 2016)

An NDNR Like bottle definitely exists, in fact at least two do - both embossed and ACL:  http://www.angelfire.com/nc3/throwaway/LIKE.html  Mind you, those bottles are American, so I can't say for certain whether or not a Canadian version exists.  

I'm not so convinced on the white and pink/blue/yellow one existing in Canada though, it seems odd that no examples could be found of such a major brand.  I've never heard of the bottle until now.  I don't know why they would use the cans and not the bottles though, so anything's possible.  It's a really difficult brand to research with a name like that.


----------



## Canadacan (May 19, 2016)

Well two years ago if you told me a Canadian first generation 'Like' can would show up and I would have it in my possession....I would of said your off your rocker!...lol...BTW I have seen 1 other now. Thanks for posting the NDNR...yes they may be USA but it gives us a great indication that they are up here hiding. 7up would have been pretty strict on brand packaging and bottlers would have had to change to the new ACL...especially over a 3-4 year span. 
This is the can that pretty much proves to me at least that the ACL's  in question are out there....I'm a believer!

Second generation Canadian 'Like'


----------



## RCO (May 19, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> An NDNR Like bottle definitely exists, in fact at least two do - both embossed and ACL:  http://www.angelfire.com/nc3/throwaway/LIKE.html  Mind you, those bottles are American, so I can't say for certain whether or not a Canadian version exists.
> 
> I'm not so convinced on the white and pink/blue/yellow one existing in Canada though, it seems odd that no examples could be found of such a major brand.  I've never heard of the bottle until now.  I don't know why they would use the cans and not the bottles though, so anything's possible.  It's a really difficult brand to research with a name like that.



after looking at the picture of the " like " embossed ndnr bottle can tell you with 100% certainty that was the broken ndnr bottle I found at the dump other day , if it was American or Canadian is impossible to say as that dump was a tourist dump and contains bottles from all over


----------



## 64south (May 19, 2016)

I have seen a Like Like bottle in an antique shop. I know I have but didn't bother with it for some reason, can't say if it was an American or Canadian bottle or what color combo it was? I picked it up and passed on it. I would have only bought it to flip it so it was to much $ or I just didn't think it was desirable. Next one I see will have to bring it home if not to much $


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 8, 2016)

Just near the end of July a friend of mine in Calgary confirmed my suspicions as to the existence of the 'Like Like' bottle!....how exciting to see this rare example of the earliest blue version...it is dated 1967, made by Dominion glass at the Redcliff Alberta plant....I'm so jealous he has this bottle!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh wow, so it does exist!  I wonder how I've gone all this time without ever seeing even a shard of one.  I quite like the design, I'm sure that I'd have remembered if I did ever see one.  I'll definitely have to keep an eye out for one now.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 14, 2018)

Check out what I just came across on Facebook Marketplace, a small (7oz?) bilingual white/yellow Like!

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2145939198790351  At $50 it's too pricey for me, but interesting to see that such a bottle exists.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 21, 2018)

Too bad it is at a high price. Nice one. I have an American embossed 'Like' bottle.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 22, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Check out what I just came across on Facebook Marketplace, a small (7oz?) bilingual white/yellow Like!


Yea it sure looks Like...lol!... a 7oz?... I wonder what happened to the white lettering? Thanks for posting!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 8, 2019)

I some how missed posting my LIKE LIKE !!!  I got this one back in the middle of summer, my first one and hopefully not the last...I'd love to add the other colours. 
And now I really need to ad a can to go with the bottle....and I also see the LIKE LIKE NDNR's are surfacing in Canada!..how fantastic!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 9, 2019)

A few more things to post from the begining of the Like saga. First is this ad dated Aug 1964, I had always asumed that the product debuted in 1963..if it did it was probably late 63, I have yet to find anything dated to that year but it's still possible that is correct. Then I had very recently discoveded this first generation carton...it is Canadian as per the 'TRADE MARK' on the front.


7up LIKE-  The Ottawa Citizen, 27 Aug 1964, Thu, Page 36 


This carton is very close to the USA version, I don't think there were too many variations on this carton...maybe only slight ones because sometime in 1967 they redesigned the bottle and carton.
I'm assuming 67 because of the bottle date code from a friends bottle.




This is the second generation carton (Canadian), again I assume 1967, it's possible the change happened late 66 but I have no information to substantiate that.



Early this year my friend was lucky enough to acquire the pink one!...lucky guy!!!
One thing I noticed was a USA ad from 1968 and the carton depicted showed multiple colors on the bottle, I was under the impression that each color was released or corresponded to a particular year, but the ad suggests otherwise. And besides that the bottles in this picture are both date coded Sep/Oct 1967 and my blue is dated 1968. So it would appear that all colors were released at the same time.


----------



## carling (Oct 9, 2019)

That red and white Crown bottle looks like a Dr. Wells copycat.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 10, 2019)

carling said:


> That red and white Crown bottle looks like a Dr. Wells copycat.


Yes it does, Crown bottling...I know were off topic here, is from Winnipeg Manitoba....I cant recall if they were a franchise bottler of Dr. Wells or not.


----------



## Canadacan (May 26, 2022)

Been a couple of years since I've had any updates!...The bottle I actually got at the very end of 2019 and forgot to post.
The carton is a new item I just got...it was pretty cool to get the blue too! First I have seen other than the yellow, so somewhere out there is a pink version.


----------

